# John deere 332 plow setup for sale



## deere 332 (Jul 20, 2010)

i have a 2007 john deere 332 skid steer for sale
it comes with brand new 10ft. plow with wings
one new wolf paw set
84inch bucket and set of forks
also another set of foam filled dirt tires
around 600 hours just serviced
2spd. cab with heat/ac
great looking running machine
will take 36,500 bottom price
call 608-381-0268 with questions
located in central wisconsin


----------

